# Yme Loc Avengers



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

first batch of completed dire avengers for my yme loc army.










please ignore the plain bases, i've run out of materials at the mo


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

Great looking color scheme, clear paint job.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Really nice stuff, I like the orange and the greys are very nicely done, good work!


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks guys, much obliged :good:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice :victory:

Would love to see the rest of the army


----------



## Jaxx23 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Very cool. very clean and smooth paintjob, but needs basing. need some bigger pictures though.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

excellent work.


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

imm0rtal reaper said:


> Very nice :victory:
> 
> Would love to see the rest of the army


thanks man, there's not much to see at the moment though.

i'm slowly building it up though



NerdyOgre254 said:


> but needs basing


i know, i did say i'd run out of basing material earlier


----------

